# If you think composers have it tough...



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

Did two auditions this week - one for the Arizona Opera and one for the Tucson Symphony.

Arizona Opera had 9 candidates for the Principal Clarinet position - salary: $6k. People flew in from Georgia, Chicago, several other places. I'll say it again: $6k.

Tucson Symphony had about 20 candidates for the Principal Clarinet position - salary: $16k + partial health care. People flew in from all over the world.

Crazy business....

rgames


----------



## Justus (Sep 17, 2010)

Be right back (taking clarinet lessons...)


----------



## poseur (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, that is rough.

but, it doesn't affect the fact that _i know_
that many, many composers are, generally speaking, experiencing hard times.
i could tell some stories, but.....

d


----------



## lux (Sep 17, 2010)

6k and 16k a month or a year?


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

The salaries are for the season - about 30 performances for the AZ Opera and about 150 total services for the Tucson Symphony (performances and rehearsals).


----------



## lux (Sep 17, 2010)

well, just supposing, but maybe people joins so numerous as there are additional advantages from being part of the orchestra, like findind more easily extra gigs, teaching and such? that would explain a bit


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes - they all work other jobs, of course. Most teach in some capacity.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2010)

Yet another reason why I bolted from AZ as soon as I could. No respect or support for the performing arts.


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not any worse here than anywhere else. That's why the auditions attracted folks from around the country (and the world, in fact).

rgames


----------



## bigdog (Sep 17, 2010)

I bet they were really good players too


----------



## anogo (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder what the hourly rate works out to be? I imagine accounting for practicing, rehearsals, and performances could make that rate particularly sobering.

Of course, if they are like me, they would be playing music anyway.


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes - the rates are really low. And yes, 20 is not many for a principal chair audition. However, 20 *is* surprisingly high for such a small gig, especially considering the fact that so many flew in for the audition. I actually think is was more like 25 or 30, now that I think back on it.

The AZ Opera gig is for only 30 performances or so, so it's not really a full-time gig. Still, crazy low rates.

Tucson Symphony is in bad shape - they just re-negotiated their contracts and cut the season back by quite a few services. So even that gig is basically a part-time gig now.

So, those of you who need live musicians, I can get you some good folks in a good studio for rates way below LA or NY 

rgames


----------



## Jaap (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy... that's freaking low... a musician in one of our professional orchestras makes around 3k euro per month here (union standards). Top places pay more and some of the bigger orchestras also pay more, but this is the standard for most section positions.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike Greene @ 17th September 2010 said:


> Just because I'm really, really late on a deadline and have the world's worst work habits, I decided to dig up a recent issue.



You would blend well at my own workplace. One uses the expression "workplace" in an ironic manner.


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 17, 2010)

Ouch!

In Philly is almost 138K, not to mention benefits.

http://www.icsom.org/archive/bulletins/2007/philadelphia2007.pdf (http://www.icsom.org/archive/bulletins/ ... ia2007.pdf)

And sometimes they even let me listen (if I can afford a ticket). :wink: 

Michael


----------

